# Finding a Gynecologist



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi All, 

We had our telephone consulatation with Diers Klinik yesterday, which couldnt have gone better! 

I had all my blood test results back which are all clear, but just need to go for the STI and smear test on Wednesday.

We are going to start testing with the Ovulation Clear Blue kit as of tomorrow, in the aim to try and work out our dates in order to book our travel for the first attempt in March!!     

Though we have been asked by the clinic if there was any way in that we could get to see a gynecologist for a scan in order to check everything is healthy. Its not essential this time round but its something to consider after a few attemps. Though I'm wondering if we can get it done prior visiting Denmark, its another tick in the box to increase our chances!!!

But we really aren't sure where/who to ask for this, and wondered if anyone else had been for scans prior an IUI, and if so can you recommend anywhere on the South Coast?

We will also ask with the nurse on Wednesday if that this is possible with them, and save some cash through the NHS but I wanted to see what you all can advise!!!

Lorna
xxxx


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Lorna,

So pleased your call to the consultant at your clinic went well. And all your bloods came back normal, what a relief. You must be so excited about starting treatment in March! Hope it all goes well and you get your BFP soon.

I had IUI back in Jan 2004, although at a clinic in this country (Bath Fertilty Clinic). I was referred by my consultant to have a HSG to see if tubes etc were clear. I suspect your consultant in Denmark is thinking on the same lines. I'm not sure how you would go about requesting one of these without the referral, maybe try your GP. They may be able to help. Not sure if you'd have to pay for it though seeming you're having your tx overseas. Word of warning though I think I had a 4-6 week wait for the procedure. 

Sorry not much help, but hope you get it sorted. x


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Jo, 

Thanks for the heads up....and the words of wisdom. Unless I ask, I'll never know and just keep wondering!!!

I think what we will do, is speak to our GP/Nurse on Wednesday and see what she can recommend and go from there.

We don't mind paying, but if we can get something on the NHS we may as well.



Lorna


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Lorna,
I asked my GP about arranging our HSG (hystersalpingogram... or something like that!) on the NHS & he was great & referred me straight away. Basically, it starts off a bit like a smear, then dye is inserted through your uterus & into your fallopian tubes. A scan is taken at the same time & ensures that the dye is able to get through everywhere it should, thus confirming that your tubes are free from any blockages.
Jo36 is right, it does take a few weeks to get your scan. That's because it can only be done on certain days of your cycle (I think it's between days 5-10?) so once the hospital receive your referral, they contact you & then you have to let them know the 1st day of your next period so they can book you in at the right time.

It's great news that all your blood test came back fine, that's the 1st hurdle over! I'd definately look into getting yourself an HSG as an extra precaution, then you can proceed with the IUI's safe in the knowledge that everything is working just as it should be. (Most UK clinics advise an HSG prior to IUI's commencing, so your clinic have given good advice.)

Good luck!
Lottie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I can recommend a few places in London privately just pm me if you want any numbers etc
Good Luck


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks JJ, will see what the nurse says this wednesday and may then give you a buzz

L
x


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Well spoke to the nurse, who has referred me to the doctors this Friday, with a teclephone call appointment. 

But reading through my paperwork its only a scan required.....am hoping that they can refer me somewhere locally. See below information on paperwork:-

- Quote - 
Ultrasound Scanning
It is not necessary to undergo ultrasound scanning in order to start the insemination process. If you have been inseminated 3 – 4 times with no positive result then we
advise you to do an ultrasound scanning. This will show whether all is normal in your womb, fallopian tubes and ovaries, but if it shows polyps or fibroids or any other conditions that could hinder pregnancy, then your gynaecologist can advise you what to do to optimise your chance of pregnancy.
- Unquote -

Later on if a problem then a HSG and HSU....

Do you think it's worth finidng out and contacting a local private clinic if they would do they and if so how much?

JJ you said you know a few in London, I may PM you to get soem details!

Has anyone else just been for a scan prior?

L
xxx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,
I had the ultra-sound scan prior to commencing IUI treatment & it showed everything was fine. 
After 3 failed attempts, I had the HSG just to rule out any blockages etc as a potential reason for the failure. Again, it showed everything was fine so it didn't really explain our failures but it was definately reassuring to know everything appeared as it should.

With hindsight, I wish we'd had the HSG at the start because there's really no point doing IUI's if there are blockages anywhere (an ultra-sound scan wouldn't show those up) so it can flag up any potential problems. As I mentioned in my earlier post, my GP arranged the HSG for us on the NHS so it didn't cost us anything & it reduced our anxiety about anything being "wrong" in there!

Good luck with everything,
Lottie


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, doctors being doctors, they rescheduled for this Tues.................grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  

And it took me ages to prepare my questions and trying to convince them to refer me for things.

Lottie from your commets, I'm gonna try and ask for an ultrsound sca, blood tests for hormones and the HSG/HSU and see what they say and mention that the clinic has asked for these things prior to going for IUI otherwise there is no point and I may as well stay in UK for other options 

If you don't askyou don't get.

Will be interestign to see what they say!

L
x


----------



## fallenangel101 (May 13, 2009)

Hi Misspie 

Was just wondering what the telephone interview is like with the Diers Klinik, my partner and I are definitely considering this clinic as the most viable option available to us, trying to get as much information together as possible!


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Lorna, I just wanted to say I am so pleased the telephone interview went well! 

*fingers crossed* all will go well for you to be able to have your first tx in March x x x


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

MandMtb - this is an old post, am now going through JR in Oxford.....as haven't been ovulating! (Where you been woman) My last reply was back in Feb!! hehehehehe 

Fallenangel - Welcome to FF,  you'll certainly find everything you'll need around here.....plenty of info! Our interview went very well, Liza there asked everything and anything you could ever imagine. We were on the phone for about hours. There was Why you want to/When you would like to start, What is involved in the procedure, Hows it all takes place and timings.......Your health, immediate parents and siblings, your partners, kind of donor you are looking for and choices we had chosen from list. Any questions you may have or any concerns. If you've been tracking your cycle and to start checking your ovulation with the OPK's. Then also arranging all your required blood tests and recent HIV/Hep B/Hep C/Chelymedia etc in order to go forward with them. 

The clinic all seem very helpful and pleasent. I've read some lovely feedbakc on here. And I knwo of a couple through DW's Mum's cousins friends who conceived through DK. So I can certainly recommend them. We have only stopped at the mo, is we need to seek more advice with regards to my irregular af's, hormone blood test results and they showed slight PCOS and lack of ovulation, so GP has reffered us to JR in Oxford. As we advised our DP the clinic in Denmark really is only au natural (well as much as it can be) and as it stands we are struggling with that area! Plus it's not very local for scans etc, and planning the trip. 

If you need any mored advice just give us a pm.

Lorna
xx


----------

